# Open attached file



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

http://www.orbitals.com/self/survey/chain/big/file.jpg


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

errr :?


----------



## stgeorgex997 (Feb 25, 2004)

WTF.................


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Maybe John has confused the main forum for the joke forum in his old age....


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

er...where am I ?


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

Passed a moment or two. It's better than working.


----------



## XXMetal (Jan 20, 2004)

:roll:


----------



## jwball (Jan 18, 2004)

And the point of that was???


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

It called humour....sort of.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Thanks Paul, I was trying to think of a post that contained Rasp, Rat Tail, Half Round, etc etc but quite frankly couldn't be arsed. [smiley=stupid.gif]


----------

